# Parallel Bends and MDShunk



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Apparently he's not a fan of them. :laughing:

http://forums.mikeholt.com/showthread.php/104725-Parallel-Bends?p=924254#post924254


----------



## Englishsparky (Nov 6, 2010)

And he is banned :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I was looking for an easy method to run parallel offsets and typed "parallel bends" in google, and for whatever reason that was on the first page.


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

Get the Richard Cox book on Conduit bending. All the tricks of the trade, and more are there for your learning. Best book I've seen on bending:thumbsup:


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

He's right...it's just for looks...has nothing to do with a quality install...

says the guy who eyes everything...


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Frasbee said:


> I was looking for an easy method to run parallel offsets and typed "parallel bends" in google, and for whatever reason that was on the first page.


If you bend the two pipes exactly the same, they will be parallel.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

InPhase277 said:


> If you bend the two pipes exactly the same, they will be parallel.


That method does not work well on a rack.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Frasbee said:


> That method does not work well on a rack.


Make all your bends with two 45's and you can keep them evenly spaced, even 3-30's looks better in a corner than just one 90 degree bend. Experiment a little starting with 9 ten degree bends.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

InPhase277 said:


> If you bend the two pipes exactly the same, they will be parallel.


Nope, with parallel bends the spacing between the pipes remains the same through the bends, looks good but it takes time.


----------



## K2500 (Mar 21, 2009)

InPhase277 said:


> If you bend the two pipes exactly the same, they will be parallel.


Why that doesn't work is explained in figure 2 of the first link in the linked to thread. Big enough offsets or enough pipe on a close rack will cause interference.



Bkessler said:


> Make all your bends with two 45's and you can keep them evenly spaced, even 3-30's looks better in a corner than just one 90 degree bend. Experiment a little starting with 9 ten degree bends.


Concentric bending 90's is a little different. It is also largely unnecessary and time consuming. Greenlee makes an awesome slide rule for calculating developed length, gain and stub up, but who's gonna pay for the end result?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Englishsparky said:


> And he is banned :laughing::laughing:


Who would ever think a guy dressed like that would have a problem with authority when it comes to rules and regulations..

You really can't tell a book by its cover.. :whistling2::laughing:


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

Start with your shortest bend Then just add the measurement of your spacing to the length of the next pipe your bending. It really doesn't take much effort to line up your couplings and match bends to make your work look good.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Rockyd said:


> Richard Cox


:lol: ................


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

K2500 said:


> Why that doesn't work is explained in figure 2 of the first link in the linked to thread. Big enough offsets or enough pipe on a close rack will cause interference.
> 
> 
> 
> Concentric bending 90's is a little different. It is also largely unnecessary and time consuming. Greenlee makes an awesome slide rule for calculating developed length, gain and stub up, but who's gonna pay for the end result?


I know what concentric bending is, and I've bent years worth of pipe, and in that time I have fooled around with segmented bends with emt. And you can make some interesting things happen when you practice, practice, practice.


----------



## K2500 (Mar 21, 2009)

Bkessler said:


> I know what concentric bending is, and I've bent years worth of pipe, and in that time I have fooled around with segmented bends with emt. And you can make some interesting things happen when you practice, practice, practice.


I have no question as to your ability, only to the practicality of segmenting vs one shot. Sure, it looks good, but if I've got a one shot and no reason not to use it, I'm gonna. 

It's all subjective though. An extra stroke of the foot bender is, obviously, much different than 10 extra shots on the hydraulic.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

InPhase277 said:


> If you bend the two pipes exactly the same, they will be parallel.


 
What about concentric bends?


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

electricmanscott said:


> :lol: ................


Try this -











Smart a$$!:whistling2::no::thumbup:


----------



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

That really is the best bending book I have. I love the picture of the segmented saddle. Looks like a piece of rope that someone snapped. I'd fire myself if I did one of those.


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

goose134 said:


> That really is the best bending book I have. I love the picture of the segmented saddle. Looks like a piece of rope that someone snapped. I'd fire myself if I did one of those.


You're from Chicago...isn't that the romex capital of the world?:laughing:


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Englishsparky said:


> And he is banned :laughing::laughing:


Was he banned over there for trolling under multiple personalities? :whistling2:


----------



## Mike in Canada (Jun 27, 2010)

Frasbee said:


> I was looking for an easy method to run parallel offsets and typed "parallel bends" in google, and for whatever reason that was on the first page.


 The answer *was* in that thread, though. The method that 'cow' mentioned, of just doing two equivalent bends, one in each of two sticks, then arranging them on the floor and measuring the difference at the end of the stick, that's how I do it.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

miller_elex said:


> Was he banned over there for trolling under multiple personalities? :whistling2:


Excessive mood swings like that do not count for multiple personalities.. :laughing:


----------



## Breakfasteatre (Sep 8, 2009)

Loose Neutral said:


> Start with your shortest bend Then just add the measurement of your spacing to the length of the next pipe your bending. It really doesn't take much effort to line up your couplings and match bends to make your work look good.


this will not produce the same spacing between the bends


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

Oh Really, I've run miles of pipe and have no problem matching bends, offsets and couplings. How would you match bends?


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Loose Neutral said:


> How would you match bends?


A gentleman never tells........... :blink:


----------



## K2500 (Mar 21, 2009)

Loose Neutral said:


> Oh Really, I've run miles of pipe and have no problem matching bends, offsets and couplings. How would you match bends?


For 90's? Like this - http://www.porcupinepress.com/_bending/Concentric.htm


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

K2500 said:


> For 90's? Like this - http://www.porcupinepress.com/_bending/Concentric.htm


Concentric bending is a whole different animal. You don't need that method to run parrallel bends.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

I have done concentric bending on cork screw conveyers and that method works good and looks nice.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

miller_elex said:


> A gentleman never tells........... :blink:


 Who said you were a gentleman.


----------



## K2500 (Mar 21, 2009)

Loose Neutral said:


> Concentric bending is a whole different animal. You don't need that method to run parrallel bends.


I think we can all agree that concentric bending is a whole nouther critter. If you want equal spacing for 90deg bends than it's gonna be concentric.


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

For Parallel offsets only. Sizes 1/2 to 1 inch EMT. Bend your first offset. On the next conduit add a 1/2 inch to your starting mark. Rinse and repeat. Get's you very close. As soon as you go bigger then 1" EMT it wont work though. This method doesnt take any calc or extra time as you're just adding a half inch. So for those who are concerned about speed this is the way to go. 

PS. Here is my Parallel Kicks http://s107.photobucket.com/albums/m310/al13nw4r3/

Bend on brothers!!


----------



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

Rockyd said:


> You're from Chicago...isn't that the romex capital of the world?:laughing:



You should just see me run temp lighting. Man, the way I rack NM is a thing to behold.:jester:


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

the formula for growth on each bend to the mark is:

Growth = TAN (1/2 angle of bend) x distance on center between pipes

Or, if you have 3/4 pipes at 2in on center, the growth is a C.H. over 1/2 inch.

It works for factory bends, table bends, you just have to recalculate if you change the distance on center.


----------



## Smoke (Feb 25, 2011)

Frasbee said:


> Apparently he's not a fan of them. :laughing:
> 
> http://forums.mikeholt.com/showthread.php/104725-Parallel-Bends?p=924254#post924254


lmao at md telling em how it is and getting banned for it. :laughing: :thumbsup:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Smoke said:


> lmao at md telling em how it is and getting banned for it. :laughing: :thumbsup:


That is not why he was banned.


~Matt


----------



## Smoke (Feb 25, 2011)

TOOL_5150 said:


> That is not why he was banned.
> 
> 
> ~Matt


 i just read what was posted and presumed, funny either way :whistling2:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Smoke said:


> i just read what was posted and presumed, funny either way :whistling2:


Definitely funny. Im actually amazed that ive never been banned from here.

~Matt


----------



## Stan B. (Jul 25, 2008)

TOOL_5150 said:


> That is not why he was banned.
> 
> 
> ~Matt


Wasn't it?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Smoke said:


> lmao at md telling em how it is and getting banned for it. :laughing: :thumbsup:


Hardly.

We banned him because he always smelled like rotting cabbage.


----------

